# Bull Red Bait??



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

We want some Bull Red action at the South Jetty at GSC next Wednesday. What's the bait of choice?????:goldfish:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Mullet
Live or cut up
Cut up skip jack too


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Bull Red Bait?*



sgrem said:


> Mullet
> Live or cut up
> Cut up skip jack too


Thanks sgrem, we're staying in surfside and fishing a 4hr party boat. We will see if we can get mullet from Bridge Bait. How about menhaden for bait?
:goldfish:


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Menhaden is good too .


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Bull Red Bait*

Whiting is also good...

Almost any cut bait (Fish) and/or Livebait ie...Live Piggie Perch...

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

how bout cracked blue crab? not sure they are hitting on that this time of year but usually it works pretty well...


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

The head of a big mullet will stay on that circle hook through thick and thin, nothing can knock it off until a bull red arrives. They can flatten a mullet head in the back of their throat, however.


----------



## KingOfBacklash (Nov 19, 2013)

I heard mud minnows were working well about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Bull Red Bait*

Thanks all for the suggestions. :smile: We don't know what we'll be using yet, we'll figure that out once we get to SSB. I do know it will be one of those baits mentioned though.:goldfish: :cheers:


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

The head of the baits like Mullet work the best for me. I'll usually just put out some bait rods and use what ever I catch


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

past few weeks we've been catchin all our bullreds on cracked crab with nothing taking any cut bait (shad, whiting or mullet), but small sharks. beach front and swp


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

My all time favorite bait for bull reds is half a whiting. The head half preferable. Hook through the chin out the top of the skull. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

cut mullet or half of a large blue crab.


----------

